# Reset airbag light in Mazda CX-9?



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Has anyone had to reset the SRS/Airbag indicator light in one of these. Someone asked for my help and I've never had to reset one before. Disconnecting the battery for a period of time doesn't help. I searched here and also on the Mazda forums with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't have a CX-9, but in my CX-7 if the light is on, something is wrong.
By example, I removed the plug to the upper dash screen because it used to display the radio info, after that I got the airbag light on the dash. So I had to plug it back in to make it go away. Now it doesn't display anything, but it had to be plugged.
It also happened when I took the passenger side airbag. That went away after an hour or so of normal use.
I have the workshop manual for the CX-7 and there's no specific way to reset it.
Check all the connections and it should go away.
At least that's what happens in the CX-7.

Jorge.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Along the lines of what doitor said. If you were tinkering with electronic components either in the dash or seats then you should revert your changes to see if the light goes out. If it doesn't go out, then it's a trip to the dealer for you.

This isn't by chance a used vehicle is it? Airbags are a huge scam these days. Given there cost, it is very tempting for shops to pocket the insurance money and stick the original bag back in, or fill it with trash in some cases. Even shady'er shops will pull them out of cars that come in and sell them. I'm not saying this happened to you but it is something to be aware of.
Read more about this: http://www.insurancefraud.org/airbag_warning.htm


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Disconnection the battery will not clear Air bag related codes or reset the Air Bag/SRS light. It will however reset engine related trouble codes and a check engine light. 

Air bag light is usually reset using a scanner tool.

If there is a way to reset a air bag light without using a scanner, you can believe it will be posted in a Mazda forum.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ocuriel said:


> Disconnection the battery will not clear Air bag related codes or reset the Air Bag/SRS light. It will however reset engine related trouble codes and a check engine light.
> 
> Air bag light is usually reset using a scanner tool.
> 
> If there is a way to reset a air bag light without using a scanner, you can believe it will be posted in a Mazda forum.


My reset is in the Honda forums. I set mine off on accident by firing everything up in the IGN position as opposed to the ACC position with the seats out. The airbag system has a sensor in the seat to sense weight, if that sensor is not present it is seen as a fault. This can and will impede the operation of the airbag system and should be addressed as quickly as possible.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll let him know.


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

Simply removing the trim bezel around the radio and instruments on my Expedition causes the airbag light to flash.


----------

